# Ferret needs new home



## tigger50 (Jan 15, 2011)

Hi, I am new to this forum and live near Norwich. I have 5 lovely ferrets, I have one i rescued 6 weeks ago, this poor ferret had never been held and was very scared. The only thing he could do was bite me. I have worked really hard and now i can pick him up but he is being bullied by my others especilly the males.
I have had to seperate him which is not good for ferrets. I was told he had vasectomy but was not castrated. Is there anyone who can take him and give him a loving home. Jack is Albino about 2years old. He is a very active lovely guy.


----------



## shoreset (Apr 19, 2008)

If you contact Dave at ferret help he might be able to help you


----------

